# Thermostat wiring - need help



## icer22x (Feb 5, 2009)

Howdy guys,

Hopefully someone here knows about thermostats.
I moved into an apartment that has your typical everyday three-layered Mercury switch thermostat. 

(Fan control set to auto)

I've done a little research on the wiring for this type thermostat, but some seem to vary.
Anyway, I was wondering how to completely disconnect the heat so when I switch the thermostat to heat, nothing happens. I know I can just turn it off, but I am running some diagnostics.

I have two red wires running out of the wall and connecting to the RH terminal on the circuit card. From the research I have done, this seems to be the power to the heat control. But nothing mentions TWO wires like I have. Anyways, I have disconnected these two wires from the RH terminal and reassembled the thermostat. I switch it to Cool and I can hear the AC come on. All good. But then I switch it to Heat and I can hear the darn thing fire up.

Is there something I am missing? Is what I am hearing just the fans coming on and the furnace is not getting power to heat up (like what I want to happen)?:4-dontkno

Thanks in advance for any help!:wave:


----------



## bwire (Nov 25, 2007)

It's a two wire doesn't matter you got it right even though you don't want to. Disconnect the thermostat wire that actuates the heat


----------



## icer22x (Feb 5, 2009)

bwire said:


> It's a two wire doesn't matter you got it right even though you don't want to. Disconnect the thermostat wire that actuates the heat


Cool man thanks.
So am I right about the fans coming on? If I turn the heat on with the wires disconnected from the terminal, do the fans still come on to circulate air? the only difference is - the air is not being heated?


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

What are u trying to accomplish, are you trying to run a fan by its self?
Let me know what you want to do, and we can go from there.

Tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is there more then 1 thermostat in the apartment?
The second wire may jump to the other thermostat.


----------



## Islandspud (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey there Guys!......I am trying to find a way to disconnect the wires on my thermostat in my basement so that I will be able to hook back up again next fall...I can turn the switch on the furnace off but then i get no hot water or heat for the rest of the house.....just want to shut off the heat completely in the basement as the tenant in there now justs keeps jacking it to max when there is no need as there is windows that allow sun in to warm the room....it is more than comfortable without the heat!.....Please help me!.....
signed,
Keep me out of the poorhouse!


----------



## bwire (Nov 25, 2007)

Have you ascertained if what you intend is legal?
You haven't given example of type furnace unit in use. 

You may need a remote or wireless unit:

If you're handy or computer savvy this could work http://www.owfs.org/

or google wireless thermostat


----------

